# Thinking about getting a barn owl



## katie0307 (Aug 23, 2014)

For ages I am thinking about getting a barn owl as its something that may contribute to my career when I get through college. I have a very large garden and an aviary will fit in. I will also have a netted area so my bird can fly freely while it is being trained. I know about food and stuff but general health tips and what I should be checking for don't seem to be anywhere. I was also wondering where I apply for a permit to show her I public. Also just generally tips about how to train and where to get things such a leashes and what should the breeder be providing. Anything will help as I will be getting it in a year so I have plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

You need to be asking this question on a specialist falconry forum, really. All birds need to be fed correct diet, and have routine checks on parasites (ie by worming, de-miting etc). Birds of prey as i'm sure you know need calcium in their diet in the form of bones (well, owls eat their food whole anyway). You should find yourself a specialist vet who is knowledgeable on raptors, and take any new purchase for an initial check up (as with any animal). You should also be very careful on where you get your bird from, make sure to choose a reputable breeder - as any doubt as to the origins of the birds (or their parents...) could mean the difference between breaking the law and not. 

Housing and training and I cannot advise on at all, but falconers will definitely be able to help you on that one.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely go on a falconry course - owls are very very hard to train as they are not the brightest birds, I've seen plenty of owls bugger off to the nearest tree with even the most experienced falconer! 
Also getting such a small bird of prey to the right flying weight without killing it is very hard and you really need a mentor AND an experienced falconry club behind you. 
Yes they are very cheap to buy and easy to obtain/feed but the costs of building a suitable aviary, telemetry, weighing equipment etc is not cheap! Also you have to think if you buy now before you go to college who will look after it when you're busy studying etc? It would also be easier for you to fid a good bird through a club rather than hit and miss through adverts.

I'd also go and buy some falconry books too so you have a vague idea what you are letting yourself in for!! - Jemma Parry-Jones books are good, but a falconry club/forum and mentor would be the right way to go so you don't end up killing such a small bird, most beginners start off with slightly easier birds like the harris hawks or red tails so maybe give owls a miss for the mo unless you want one that just lives in an aviary as a pet.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Falconry Lantra awards is an excellent place to start. They will find you someone local who can help you, train you, guide you to your purchases, best averies etc. etc. Where do you live? Loads of BoP Centres around, just find one that you like the look of, but beware, there are lots of centres around that aren't all they're cracked up to be. 

If you get stuck, come back and I'll try and point you in the right direction.


----------

